# Mein erster Huchen!



## Sohnemann27 (13. Juli 2004)

Ich hatte im Dezember 2003 meinen bisher größten Fang getätigt!

Diese Geschichte muss ich euch mal erzählen;

Ich machte mit meinem Vater aus, an einem Sonntag, mal gemeinsam nen Huchen zu fischen,

Ich freudiger Erwartung ging ich natürlich schon am Samstag auf Ausschau, um zu sehen wo die Huchen stehn, und da ich es nicht lassen kann ohne Rute ans Wasser zu gehn, nahm ich meine Huchenrute, die ich von meinem Großvater geerbt hatte, mit. Gesagt - getan fuhr ich mit dem Auto zur Gail, stellte es ab und ging los. Es war so richtiges Huchen-Wasser, daß heißt: etwas trüb. Normalerweise ist die Gail um diese Zeit glasklar.

Also schaute ich immerwieder bei jeder Gelegenheit ins Wasser, aber durch das trübe Wasser konnte ich nicht viel sehen. Also nahm ich die Rute und warf meinen Köder (Huchenzopf) aus und drillte ihn zu mir. Natürlich, wie kann es anders sein, verhackte ich mich und ich musste die Schnur abschneiden.

Also zurück zum Auto und neu gemacht, jetzt hatte ich schon einen leichten Groll in mir, aber ich wollte umbediengt noch einen Huchen sehn. Ich ging weiter und warf wieder aus und plötzlich spürte ich beim Zurückziehen nen Ruck ich dachte sc..... nicht schon wieder. Aber da bemerkte ich das die Schnur sich bewegte. Mein Herz pochte wie wild. Was war das?

Es war ein Huchen, der sich sogleich zeigte, indem er sich aus dem Wasser wälzte und ich ihn sehn konnte.

Jetzt war ich nem Herzinfarkt nahe. So wie mir die älteren Fischer erzählten, ist es sehr schwierig nen Huchen alleine rauszubekommen aus der Gail.
Ich hatte auch garnix dabei außer die Rute. Ich probierte den Huchen so gut wie möglich unter Kontrolle zu bringen und nahm mein Handy und rief meinen Vater an, daß er sofort kommen sollte, mit nem Huchenhacken.

Danach warf ich das Handy hinter einen Baum und nahm meine Brieftasche und legte sie dazu. Denn wenn es hätte sein müssen - ich wär ihm nachgesprungen.

Schön langsam hatte ich den Huchen in Ufernähe und konnte ihn genau sehen. Ich sah, daß er nur an einem Hacken hing. Was soll ich tun, dachte ich mir und es ging alles fast automatisch. Ich zog ihn zu mir rüber und versuchte mit einer Hand die Rute so zu heben, daß ich mit der anderen hinter seine Kiemen greifen konnte, um ihn an Land zu bringen.

Natürlich war von meinem Vater noch immer nix zu sehn.

Ich hatte ihn schon fast gegriffen, als ich plötzlich den Halt verlor, denn ich stand ja halb auf den Felsen, die in der Gail waren, und halb am Ufer das steil abfiehl zum Wasser. Ich konnte mich grad und grad noch fangen und der Huchen war wieder 2 Meter weg von Ufer. Ich holte ihn wieder ran und probierte mein Glück noch einmal und ich kam mit einer Hand hinter seine Kiemen und als ich ihn hatte, ließ ich die Rute einfach fallen und nun hatte ich ihn mit beiden Händen gepackt.

Jetzt das nächste Problem. Ich lag da, den Huchen halb auf mir und halb im Wasser, und ich musste den Hang hinauf. 
Ich beschloß, einfach die Rute, Rute sein zu lassen und begann den Aufstieg zur Strasse. Zuerst zog ich die Rute ein Stück mit, dann verhackte sie sich und ich zog nur noch die Schnur herunter. Als ich endlich auf der Strasse war, legte ich den Fisch hin und schaute mit großen ungläubigen Augen was ich da jetzt eigentlich gemacht hatte. Ich wollte mir ne Zigarette anzünden, aber nach der Dritten hörte ich auf, denn ich konnte es eh nicht vor lauter Zittern.

Und von meinem Vater noch immer keine Spur, deswegen ging ich den Hang wieder runter, holte mein Handy und rief ihn an, er sagte ich bin sofort da, ich sagte: "Lass dir Zeit! Dein Kleiner hat den Huchen schon an Land!!!"
(112cm/15kg)


Also, das war mein erster Huchenkontakt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mein euforisches Schreiben entschuldigen!!

ein Petri Heil an alle 

lg


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

maaaa super bericht...hab so richtig mitgefühlt...ein kräftiges petri von mir!!!!
war ja letzten winter auch auf huchenpirsch an der enns...gemeinsam mit huchenalex.aber gefangen hab ich natürlich nichts.ein erlebnis war es allemal.werde diesen winter wieder hin fahren sofern alex mich empfängt:m
lg rob#h

p.s.:hast du noch mehr fotos?


----------



## fischerwahn (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

boa respekt - mir schlotterten schon beim lesen die knie - wahnsinn


----------



## René F (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Cool! Tolles Erlebnis!
Glückwunsch!

(Und die Rute ist weg?)


----------



## jole (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

bilder ................bitte bitte 
respekt !!!!!!!!:q 

cao jole


----------



## löti (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

G R A T U L A T I O N!

so einen fisch zu fangen - da können viele davon nur träumen (einschliesslich mir)


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*



> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mein euforisches Schreiben entschuldigen!!


Nein! Hast du absolut super geschrieben. Gratulation und ein dickes *PETRI* von mir. :m


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Gratulation zum ersten Huchenfang - toll geschrieben!


----------



## robertb (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

So ein Huchen muss schon ein besonderes Erlebnis sein ein dickes Petri von mir #r


----------



## Sohnemann27 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

René F

meine Rute hab ich natürlich noch die hat sich ja nur in den Büschen verhackt


lg


----------



## Sohnemann27 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Bilder werden nachgeliefert



lg


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Hi Sohnemann,

ich seh gerade, dass Du aus dem schönen Kärnten kommst. Grüss mir mal den Weissensee, ich hoffe, ich schaffs nächstes Jahr mal wieder vorbeizuschauen..........


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Sauber,


fettes Petri aus NRW.

Wenn wir sowas mal hier am Rhein hätten.............................(träum).


Weiterhin Viel Glück.

Gruß
Lothar


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Servus. Na super du fängst nen Huchen und ich nicht. Dabei weiß ich ganz genau wo jedes Jahr im Herbst einige stehen. Nur dort darf man nicht fischen es ist einfach nur zum Heulen. Ich auch Huchen haben will.


----------



## ErnyC (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Saustark!!!! #v  #v  #v 

Rääääspekt und meinen Glückwunsch!

greez
Markus


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil und viel  #r !
Der Bericht ist doch echt super geschrieben. Er strotzt nur so vor lauter Spannung  #6 .
Ich habe zwar auch schon so manchen schönen Salmoniden gedrillt, aber einen Huchen in dieser Landschaft, dass hat schon was.
Ich wünsche Dir auch weiterhin viel Petri und noch so manchen schönen Huchen  :a


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Wahnnsin, echt Super erlebniss kann mir das richtig vorstelllen und mitfüjlen ! :>
Petri Heil , ][Was is aus der Rute geworden][  #g


----------



## HuchenAlex (22. August 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Servus..

nachdem mein Internet ständig zickt, hab ich den Bericht erst heut gelesen  :c 

Fettes "Petri", kann ich da nur sagen.. bei 15kg auf 1.12m war der aber nicht grad schlecht im Futter.. da rührt sich schon was, wenn der in die Strömung geht..  :q 

In welchem Revier der Gail fischt Du denn? im VÖAFV - Revier?
Hätte mich bezüglich der Gail schon mal um Lizenzen erkundigt, aber sieht so aus, als hätte man nur im VÖAFV - Revier Chauncen, eine zu bekommen.. der Huchenbestand soll ja schon flußabwärts von Hermagor recht gut sein.
Wird halt so ähnlich sein wie an der Drau.. lauter Privat - Strecken, wo man nur über Beziehungen rankommt  :c 

Grüsse aus OÖ und Petri,
Alex


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Tiefe Verneigung!!!

Schönes Tier!!!
Mitreissender Bericht!


----------



## Fischermichl (15. September 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

find ich super den huchen hab nurmal einen vom ufer aus gesehen hätt auch mal gerne einen an der Angel !


----------



## Lotte (15. September 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

moin-moin,

 ein dickes petri aus dem norden und |schild-g


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

scöner Bericht ! klasse Fang !  :m
 hoffe ich seh noch mal nen Bild ...  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

Würde auch gerne die Fotos sehen


----------



## Adrian* (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

wao, hat der gut gezogen??


----------



## kothi (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

@ErnyC

Muss diese Hackfresse in deinem Benutzerbild sein #q, könnt kotzen wenn ich die feige Sau sehe


----------



## Adrian* (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

kothi

ich muss dir zustimmen!!!!


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

bitte seid so nett und achtet auf den umgangston!
@ErnyC :ich finde dein benutzerbild etwas unpassend.ich bitte dich leg dir ein neues zu.politik und terror hat bei uns im board nichts verloren.
danke rob


----------



## kothi (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> bitte seid so nett und achtet auf den umgangston!
> @ErnyC :ich finde dein benutzerbild etwas unpassend.ich bitte dich leg dir ein neues zu.politik und terror hat bei uns im board nichts verloren.
> danke rob


Normal bin ich netter , aber bei sowas geht mir die Hutschnur hoch

Versteh ja noch wenn das ein 9 jähriger macht, aber ein Erwachsener|abgelehn  

Servus


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Huchen!*

du hast natürlich recht,deswegen wurde das avatar auch von unserer seite entfernt.
jetzt sind wir wieder alle freundlich
lg rob


----------

